# Revell Snap-Tite 2012 Ford F-150 SVT Raptor



## Joes69gto (Aug 24, 2011)

Nicely done for a skill-level one model kit. Used a black and silver Sharpie to add details. Looks much better now. Now onto the 2017 Raptor that Revell will release later this year!:

http://twolanedesktop.blogspot.com/2015/05/revell-124-scale-raptors-part-1-2012.html


----------

